# Ironplanet auction service



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Has anyone used Ironplanet auction service? There is a disk that is selling on there that isn't very far from me. It seems fishy though as it looks to be brand new and neither of the two local dealers has it for sale. No address listed and when I emailed the auction company I was told that's not how their site works and you don't get the location of the piece your bidding on till after you pay for it. I thought what kind of joke is that. I'm not writing a check for anything till I can go look at. Its only 20 miles from me.

below is the reply I received to my email.

*Philip* (IronPlanet) 
Nov 7, 9:07 AM CST 
Hello,

You will not be able to get this information or see the item in person, this is not how our format works. You must reference the online listing, photos, and videos and bid accordingly. Once the item is paid for, then the location details are provided. Please register and bid accordingly.

Thank you
Philip Holly
Customer Service Coordinator
IronPlanet®
Customer Care IronPlanet:
888-433-5426
Customer Care GovPlanet:
844-225-8799
www.ironplanet.com


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I haven’t used them but there website sure is a pain to use.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I've never used them, but if that's the way it works I'm with you, I wouldn't buy anything until I've had a chance to see what's the shape of things. Difficult to see any welding or bends unless one is completely honest with their camera.

Troy


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

farmerbrown said:


> I haven't used them but there website sure is a pain to use.


I actually don't mind their site. Easier than Auctiontime to search...

I have used them. What you describe is how they operate. No site visits. Bid off the pics, what you see is what you get. If you like taking risks on equipment, like I do, then you will be fine. Also, if you win, you MUST make payment with in 3 days. Also, they will not give you site contact info for pickup. Ironplanet always acts as the go between. I think its for two reasons. One, they don't want buyers connecting with sellers and cutting them out. Two, a lot of the sellers are larger businesses and they don't want the hassle of all kinds of phone calls drop ins etc....

Here is the way I look at these sorts of things. The less info I have, the less I pay...I see the machine in person I pay X. I see a couple pics emailed I pay X-Y... I get one pic over a phone and some half ass description I pay W-Y-Y... I just bought a skidsteer off of one pic. But hey, I only paid $2500 for it...

If I were you I would look at the pics REAL GOOD. Then factor in repairs or issues with the machine and bid a price you are comfortable with...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I actually don't mind their site. Easier than Auctiontime to search...
> 
> I have used them. What you describe is how they operate. No site visits. Bid off the pics, what you see is what you get. If you like taking risks on equipment, like I do, then you will be fine. Also, if you win, you MUST make payment with in 3 days. Also, they will not give you site contact info for pickup. Ironplanet always acts as the go between. I think its for two reasons. One, they don't want buyers connecting with sellers and cutting them out. Two, a lot of the sellers are larger businesses and they don't want the hassle of all kinds of phone calls drop ins etc....
> 
> ...


It looks to be a brand new machine. Neither of our two local dealers are selling it so that seems kind of funny to me. Makes me wonder what private farmer would be selling a brand new disk without using it. Makes me feel like its a scam. Also they don't list in the ad how many feet this disk is. It looks to be an 18 foot based on counting the disks. I'd rather have a 20 foot.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Could easily be a bank repo or a finance company deal...or a large construction company that bought it to dry out ground on a large project and never ended up using it.

Ironplanet sends a rep out to inspect equipment and give a report. I have NEVER heard of any scams on their site....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I found the disc listing. Summers disc? That sure does look new. Paper on the tires even which means it probably hasn't been used any. You are right if it isn't at a dealer you sure wonder why I person would sell it without using it. It sure looks like a good disk. I never had heard of Summers before. The minimum bid of $21k shows they are expecting not to give it away. You would think they would incorporate some more details into the listing. I don't know how Ironplanet works. But people sometimes have an unbelievable lack of understanding how details help sell things. Especially when they appear to be new like this one. On craigslist you can tell the scam listings because they always ask an unbelievable low price for something that seems to be in great shape. Minimum bid of $21k isn't a super low bid. What is the price of these new? Between $30k-$40k? Also on the few listings I've looked at on Ironplanet it seems details are in short supply.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I think I found the disc listing. Summers disc? That sure does look new. Paper on the tires even which means it probably hasn't been used any. You are right if it isn't at a dealer you sure wonder why I person would sell it without using it. It sure looks like a good disk. I never had heard of Summers before. The minimum bid of $21k shows they are expecting not to give it away. You would think they would incorporate some more details into the listing. I don't know how Ironplanet works. But people sometimes have an unbelievable lack of understanding how details help sell things. Especially when they appear to be new like this one. On craigslist you can tell the scam listings because they always ask an unbelievable low price for something that seems to be in great shape. Minimum bid of $21k isn't a super low bid. What is the price of these new? Between $30k-$40k? Also on the few listings I've looked at on Ironplanet it seems details are in short supply.


Not really sure what a brand new one sells for but I'd think 30 to 40k would be in the ballpark. 2 years ago I had talked with a guy that worked at Summers about their disks and he wanted to sell me a 20 foot demo disk that had all the options and notched blades for $45k. That was way out of my price range.

If this disk on this auction was a 20 foot I'd probably go 25k on it, but I don't think I'll even bid.

I was going to bid on a used 24 foot earlier this fall that was selling on a different online auction site. This site I was able to drive and look at the disk and talk to a salesman at the JD dealership that was selling it. From the measurements of the disks I knew it'd be needing new disks but I figured for the right money I wouldn't mind putting new disks and bearings in it. Well the salesman told me on the phone how the disks were in good shape but did have some wear. Went and looked at the disk and the first thing I noticed was one disk had a big chunk knocked out of it from hitting a rock. Not a big deal as I figured I'd put new disks on. But then I noticed a lot of wear on the wheels where the walking tandem was wearing into metal and a few other things that needed fixing that I didn't want to mess with. I didn't bid but that wore out disk sold for 14k if I remember right.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think they dont add a lot of details because many opinions are subjective. Put up pics and let people form their own judgement..


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ritchie Bros bought Iron Planet, pretty reputable company.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I think they dont add a lot of details because many opinions are subjective. Put up pics and let people form their own judgement..


Specifications are nice to have though.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Late to the party here but my .02 worth is that I have bought from them and will do so again. I feel their pics are much better than any dealers I have received and I was VERY happy with the condition of the truck I bought.

The only part of their gig I wish was better is the freight part, I found my own hauler because I just didn't feel comfortable with their freight guys answers to the questions.

After my purchase they called and asked how the whole experience was and if they could help with anything.


----------

